# Where have they gone.



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Gradually it appears loads of people are no longer posting. Is it that they are all away having a good time or is there another site perhaps? A lot of knowledge seems to have disappeared.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't panic, it is that time of year when if it was possible we would also be not here, it is the holiday time, before schools breakup, then it is holidays when the schools are out. In the winter time you will find us sitting in a nice warm room huddled over our screens looking at all the postings, wondering if we will be able to read them all before retiring to bed.
As to the disappearance of knowledge, it is all in the site, nothing gets lost completely.
Have you a question while I am still here, as I may venture outside soon.

cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I quite like this time of year. Our early Summer trip is over and we're now planning the early Autumn one. 

In the meantime, just a few short local trips.

And on the forum just the beginnings of all the campsite DB additions that will come "pouring" in from those recently returned or even still on the road - many noted for next year's venture.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Grouch, hope you are well.

I'm not to sure it is all down to "Holiday Season", I have been thinking the same myself for a few months now. I would say there are a marked lower number of posts, than in the past.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hello Grouch, hope you are well.
> 
> I'm not to sure it is all down to "Holiday Season", I have been thinking the same myself for a few months now. I would say there are a marked lower number of posts, than in the past.


I think that is the case with most internet forums. They have all slowed down, as the novelty wears off, and people use social media a lot more.

Times change and people move on.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

cabby said:


> Have you a question while I am still here, as I may venture outside soon.
> 
> cabby


Yes I do.
I am planning a trip to France soon and I wanted to know the best places to stop, what pressures I should have in my tyres, what the weather is like, can I tow a car, do I need a breathalyser, where is the nearest vet, should I use Aires or motorway service stations, how much is diesel, can I do 3000 miles in a week, and should I take my wife.

I have looked and looked for answers but can't find them for love or money. :roll:

Seriously, there does seem to be a lot of old regulars who have disappeared, even over the winter months. I think there was a similar question asked last year sometime and a lot of folk said they were fed up with the way the site was going. Too many arguments, too much/not enough moderation/no moderation at all etc etc.
I still think it is a fantastic site, even for me who no longer has a motorhome, but I got so much help and advice when we did have one.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

motormouth said:


> Yes I do.
> I am planning a trip to France soon and I wanted to know the best places to stop, what pressures I should have in my tyres, what the weather is like, can I tow a car, do I need a breathalyser, where is the nearest vet, should I use Aires or motorway service stations, how much is diesel, can I do 3000 miles in a week, and should I take my wife.
> 
> I have looked and looked for answers but can't find them for love or money. :roll: .


You forgot gassing and reversed polarity - I think you'd better do some more searching..


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Motormouth:

_I have looked and looked for answers but can't find them for *love* nor *money*. _

Have you tried money?

The posting rate does seem to have dropped, but I am doing my best to reverse the trend :!: :lol:

Perhaps that's the reason.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I sometimes just sit and read up without posting

I reckon there's a lot doing the Farceberk and Twattering these days - not for me.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> I sometimes just sit and read up without posting
> 
> I reckon there's a lot doing the Farceberk and Twattering these days - not for me.


Another forum I visit has almost transmogrified itself onto a few pages on Farceberk.

Some members post on both, other members only (or mainly) on Farceberk and only a few on just the forum.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it's a comination of several things..

I am on the Funny forum and have noticed a lot of familiar names poping up over the past year...

Facebook, is becoming well used. There is a MCC and my own buy sell group that i use a lot, these carry some of the items normally seen on forums like facts.

People are away, some with no wifi access or just having a good time in the sun and not to bothered about sitting on a computer...

Maybe some of the questions are becoming that repeative that users cant be bothered to answer anymore and leave it go other...


Anyway.. I paid my subs so I am here for a while...


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Where have they gone?

Well GEMMY is probably doing Le Tour again (don't know how he can manage those hills at his age) :lol: 

Two other observations, sitting at a keyboard is not for all this weather and this time of year is also usually the quietest.

On a more sober note for many of us motorhoming is for the evening of our days and more wander off into the gloaming  than would on many a forum.

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It depends a lot on why you are here in the first place.

Many come here for the chat and a bit of a laugh, newbies come here for help to questions they cannot find answers for, some (like me) come here to help out with the occasional answer to a question, and sometimes a question of my own.

A few 'need' the company as they are alone in their own environment and need the social buzz to liven up their day. Many singles come here to ask about things they haven't a partner to ask about and so on.

It's a big mix, and it is what makes the forum work so well mostly.

Peter


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Over the past 12 months or so some members have disapeared to emerge on ffface book. Me too.

I enjoyed the members banter when they were active on facts.
I notice some have not posted on there for a while.

I am a bit wary on ffface book as my account was hacked into a couple of years ago and several of my friends received e mails asking for money to be sent to a Cypriot hospital to pay for emergency treatment. A scam.
I was advised to change my e mail address and bank accounts which was a bit of a palaver.
It is holiday season too.
Add into the mix that a lot of us oldies have seen the same questions appear on a regular basis.
i.e 
What pressure should I run my tyres. 
The euro exchange rate, should I buy euros now or wait. 
Where is the cheapest diesel. 
Which ferry is the cheapest.
Where should I stay overnight near to Dover
How many mpg should I expect from....

How many avatars does Dave p have.

Renewal due next week. Giving me somehing to ponder on.

Dave p


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Come back, Hobbyfan. 
Nearly all is forgiven.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Come back, Hobbyfan.
> Nearly all is forgiven.


Some members are memorable. :wink: 
The lively debaters have almost disapeared.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm FREE.....!!!!

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

And some actually have to WORK for a living so don't get the time.

Paul.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

All the forums are quiet but I reckon less than 1 in 10 motor home owners use forums at all.
It might appear that everyone uses forums but everyone I asked while in France for three weeks looked at me :?
There's more reading than posting going on cos I'm getting thanked for stuff from eons ago :lol:


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Some of us don't have much o say...




That's it really.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well just enjoy whatever you are doing.
I'm working near home and relatively stress free on a 6 week contract. I have some solar jobs queued up too.
I'm knocking off early tomorrow for a long weekend at the Northern show 8) with a lesser know forum of very nice people


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you remember whats his name?
Havent seen a post from him for ages.
Dave p


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I put it down to more open and friendly groups have appeared on FB and not having the trolls on them make them more inviting to those who just want FRIENDLY advice instead of being slagged off for what they perceive is a ordinary sensible question :roll:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Well just enjoy whatever you are doing.
> I'm working near home and relatively stress free on a 6 week contract. I have some solar jobs queued up too.
> I'm knocking off early tomorrow for a long weekend at the Northern show 8) with a lesser know forum of very nice people


Jammy bugger.

Work for me Im afraid.

Although saturday night we are off to see a Queen tribute band and a 3 course meal.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you really think that we have lost members due to the attitude of others, mind you am not surprised, even a bit short with me the other day, would not have thought it very nice if I was a new member. but have been in a trade where one has to accept that there are people like that, but there are ways of throwing them out of the cab. :lol: :lol: 

benn on here a while now, maybe it is time to take a fare to another forum, but not fat book.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Social Media sites are a waste of time that is better spent elsewhere in my view.

If you really need to stay hooked up to all your 'friends' and see their daily ups and downs, then you really need to get a life.

I opened FB and Twitter accounts but don't use them, just to keep from anyone else opening them with my forum ID (I use the same ID for everything, including ebay)

Some of the most pathetic material I have ever seen was on Facebook, not just from kids either. 

Walk away from it, or see a shrink...  

Forums are for people to meet and discuss things, they are not a substitute for a normal social life.

Sorry, but that's how it is.

Peter


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

people come and go on community sites, some become huge posters and form close knit ties, some post irregularly just when they need info. Some leave, some move on, and some are just booted 

The latter is a massive minority thank the lord

Our posts are actually up the last two months vs last year 

Tis the time of year when people are actually using their vans and so less time to chit chat virtually and do it more f2f


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Some groups on fb are more like chat lines. Not used much for information.
I like a bit of both.
I note you are an elder member like myself. 8) 
Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> Social Media sites are a waste of time that is better spent elsewhere in my view.
> <snip>
> Sorry, but that's how it is.
> Peter


Sorry, Peter, but that's not how it is. That's how you see it and that's your opinion.

I have several areas of interest, and I have groups of friends from each. I have some lovely motorhome friends, and we converse a lot on Facebook. But we are friends, not internet contacts. Therefore, there is no animosity, no ego, no anger - just honesty. Occasional forays into other internet places shows what unpleasant places they can be.

So, Peter, for me, and some others like me, a Facebook group is a safe sanctuary, where we can chat happily without some anonymous troll being unpleasant for no reason other than personal gratification.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*moved*

I was thinking we had moved from.....

"Anyone know where I can get a lid for a VW T2?"

to......

"Heinz or Aldi Baked beans?"

But the, if it keeps more people here, we might stand at least a chance of someone reading the former.

TM


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The only reason I saw this thread is someone mentioned it on Facebook.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Bring back hobbyfan


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> The only reason I saw this thread is someone mentioned it on Facebook.


Same here Frank.

I'm no big fan of Facebook, or any of the others such as Twitter, Bebo, etc, but as Gerald posted above, "*a Facebook group is a safe sanctuary, where we can chat happily without some anonymous troll being unpleasant for no reason other than personal gratification. *", and that says it for me too.

It took me a long long time to take to anything on FB, but a secure group did it. Having been on here since the "early days", I shall review whether to stay or go, in December.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'm still here, now and again. Idle chat does not interest me much nor do I have the time to join it, especially at this time of year.

Once this was the only forum now there are many so there is a great deal of choice as to which to use which does attract people away, especially if they are free!

Its the functionality of MHF which keeps me here, it is easy to use and see what is going on, what is new etc which makes it easy to dip in and out of what interests me when I feel like it.

peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't use the social networking sites, just use facts to talk M/H's.
Can't be bothered to network and seriously cut my web time down.
More important things to do, and lets face it, there are some real ass holes, trolls, and people full of self importance! but also some very nice and helpful people.
Folks are folks where ever you are and what ever country you are in.
Some people, you want to chat to and others, you can't get away quick enough. Some don't even take a breath! grr
Every year, after speaking to a few Brits, (I seem to pick them! grr!) I say never again, and then the next few are the most interesting and nicest people I talk to :lol: 
What we must remember, is that just because we have the same hobby, it does not make us the best of friends with everybody.
Regarding foreigners, we also speak to them all, a bit of pigeon talk and it breaks the ice. personally, I would rather camp among people from other countries and see different ways of doing things.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

geraldandannie said:


> Sorry, Peter, but that's not how it is. That's how you see it and that's your opinion.
> Gerald


Absolutely right, that's how I see it and how it is for me, but there are going to be various views on the subject, all conflicting/agreeing, I've just added my own. I did say: "In my view".

Trolls are a fact of life on the Internet, they will always be there as long as Admins don't police their sites and take them out. They've been around since the days of Usenet newsgroups, some got to be quite famous, or infamous, depending on how you look at it, but "Don't Feed The Trolls!" became the standard cry for many.

My views on Facebook and Twitter reflect my own experiences with a worldwide group of 'friends', followed by them adding more 'friends', until the numbers got out of control. Having some guy in Arizona who we didn't know, posting pictures of his backyard junk contributes what? Or those that just pass on 'Likes' from other folk meant that we ended up with a huge group, 1% of whom we knew, the rest were just added.

At the end of the day I found that they didn't contribute that much to my life, and for those that are close I prefer email, phone or better still, a personal face to face chat.

None of our family, close or otherwise are on either network.

Peter


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

If the OP is missing those who have gone, what is wrong with the rest of us?

I think the contributors to this site are great for the information you get when ever you have a problem with your MH. Moreover, if other subjects are discussed what is wrong with letting others learn from your experience.

There used to be a contributor on hear who kept mentioning their 'new' motor home even after it was about a year old; lots of us have bought new MHs! Their contributions took so long to read that I just ignored anything they said. Certainly don't miss that sort of thing.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fear not! Im off to the Alps next Tuesday so there will no doubt be hundreds of threads about either me breaking something or posting photos of me jumping off mountains or finding new wild spots / Aires.

Did I hear a collective MHF Groan there??  

Even I haven't been on much lately as because I am trying to plan a trip I suddenly get very busy with work. It happens every time without fail. Its a conspiracy I reckon. :twisted: 

We could do with a few good Trolls though to liven things up. Seamus and Hobbyfan may be gone but everyone remembers them!  

As for Facebook. Ive been in IT for 25 years but I don't understand it. There doesn't seem to be any structure or easy to follow format to it. Pants! And Twitter!! What is the point of that?? Why would I want to know about someone eating their breakfast or picking their nose?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I do not know why people leave - all sorts of reasons I'd guess. But for myself I really prefer the organized structure of a forum when I need to search for howtos. And I prefer to be online using a nickname and not my real identity. I have no need to give my name to all the weirdos out there. 

I think facebook is something people can get really hooked on to such an extent they have time for nothing else. I have friends who prefer sitting home on face rather than meeting up somewhere. :roll: 


I am not on face - but did a quick search on Google+ - and found several motorhome communities. Does anyone here participate there?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Even I haven't been on much lately as because I am trying to plan a trip I suddenly get very busy with work. It happens every time without fail. Its a conspiracy I reckon. :twisted:


Barry, I thought that only happened to me! Sure as God made little apples, I can sit for a week or two waiting for instructions to arrive and now matter how much I try to jolly it along, be pro-active, it will only land in my inbox 36 hours before my departure, with a short deadline as it is now long overdue and someone has to take up the slack. Uuurrgggh! My thoughts are with you Barry. Have a wonderful break, oops bad choice of word, have a wonderful stay... in the Alps, my favourite place in the world. Perhaps I was Heidi in a previous life !

Ooops back on topic. I do enjoy this forum. Farcebook does what it says on the tin. Can't be bothered with the banality of the content in general. It's the world's biggest con ever... why does everyone like you to "like" them - to push up their advertising revenues. This medium is not a social anything.. it's BIG BUSINESS and users are the biggest suckers of all time!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't dare to go on Face Book. I've had to go ex directory. Youthful indiscretions  

I assume that using a non de plume destroys the whole point of it. Is that so?

Dick


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Ooops back on topic. I do enjoy this forum. Farcebook does what it says on the tin. Can't be bothered with the banality of the content in general. It's the world's biggest con ever... why does everyone like you to "like" them - to push up their advertising revenues. This medium is not a social anything.. it's BIG BUSINESS and users are the biggest suckers of all time!


And you think this isn't BIG BUSINESS :?:

A lot of us suckers as you so kindly put it! are only in secret groups so the trolls like on here don't disturb or ruin it for all of us, OH and its FREE


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

tattytony said:


> A lot of us suckers as you so kindly put it! are only in secret groups so the trolls like on here don't disturb or ruin it for all of us, OH and its FREE


There are a few veiled references to trolls on MFs in this tread, and I have heard references to them on other threads. I am aware of a couple that have "resigned" in the last couple of years.

Are you saying that there are some still on here and practicing Tony? Maybe I am unperceptive (or worse one of them) but I'm not aware of any.

Dick


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of us suckers as you so kindly put it! are only in secret groups so the trolls like on here don't disturb or ruin it for all of us, OH and its FREE
> ...


I am not any longer sure of who has gone and who has not, but I was so fed up with it/them when I was a regular poster end of last year beginning of this year, I as good as left, now I visit to see what's happening and if I can offer any help to anyone 

I have never come across you trolling on any post I have been involved in so I guess not then


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

tattytony said:


> HermanHymer said:
> 
> 
> > Ooops back on topic. I do enjoy this forum. Farcebook does what it says on the tin. Can't be bothered with the banality of the content in general. It's the world's biggest con ever... why does everyone like you to "like" them - to push up their advertising revenues. This medium is not a social anything.. it's BIG BUSINESS and users are the biggest suckers of all time!
> ...


Oh yes, only too aware of the business involvement in this blog. The ads roll off me like water off a duck's back. But being a marketing type, it's easy to see 'em and forget 'em in less than a heartbeat. I can't even begin to guess what was floating above (deliberately chosen words) on the last splash page.

Perhaps it's just there's something vaguely annoying about sitting in company and there's someone, usually under 30 I admit, tapping away on their android and sniggering quietly under their breath over some private joke. Or worse, sharing it with you.

Anyone agree with me?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Maybe I am unperceptive (or worse one of them) but I'm not aware of any.
> 
> Dick


Don't worry Dick there are as many definitions of troll as there are of freedom fighter/terrorist.

On here it would seem (at times) that a troll is anyone who raises a subject you disagree with.

Exactly what that makes a troll who raises a point you agree with, I don't know.

What is the opposite of troll?

Aquaroll?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

tattytony said:


> HermanHymer said:
> 
> 
> > Ooops back on topic. I do enjoy this forum. Farcebook does what it says on the tin. Can't be bothered with the banality of the content in general. It's the world's biggest con ever... why does everyone like you to "like" them - to push up their advertising revenues. This medium is not a social anything.. it's BIG BUSINESS and users are the biggest suckers of all time!
> ...


So where does genuine argument about personally held views end and trolling begin? Is it a sort of SH**stirrer, like someone who throws hand grenades into the chicken run to see the feathers fly?

I have seen a couple of posts get quite heated but have you seen DC and DM in parliament? They know how to slag each other off. Are they trolls? (Live version thereof)


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > HermanHymer said:
> ...


A Troll is online rather than face to face see below
"One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument." ref:http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll
or a more suitable one
Trolling: "Being a prick on the internet because you can. Typically unleashing one or more cynical or sarcastic remarks on an innocent by-stander, because it's the internet and, hey, you can." ref:http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trolling

I think these cover all that needs to be said about the trolls :lol:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I am still here, although, I have to say, I have been only dipping in and out of MHF since earlier this year. Thanks to Viv for giving me the nudge to get back.

Reason - well to be honest, the majority of the threads did not hold any interest for me personally, and, I was unable to contribute anything worthwhile to those who were seeking advice.

ConcConclussion am and will always remain a member and will, when appropriate, post either a new thread or contribute to one.

Have fun everyone, and enjoy Life.

Happy Travelling

Jenny


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

So much for "spellcheck"

Jenny


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't worry, we all like a good new word occasionally  

By the way I'm just browsing not trolling


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am beginning to believe that Motorhomers generally are a bunch of A****oles because of their behaviour when met face to face. It is quite rare to meet one who is happy/friendly/ agreeable. Speak to one and a suspicious look comes over them, they seem annoyed to be approached.

Then there is the snobbishness. You are looked down on if you park your lovely old van next to a brand new one. It seems that the spirit of 'camping' has long gone. 

What I am saying here is not new. It has been mentioned on other threads in the past few days. I have no idea why I still log on to forums. It has just become a habit and I cannot resist giving helpful advice (if I have the knowledge).

There are some very nice members on here but overall, the motorhoming fraternity are not my kind of people.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I understand what Nuke says about the number of posts but perhaps quality is better than quantity.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

747 said:


> I am beginning to believe that Motorhomers generally are a bunch of A****oles because of their behaviour when met face to face. It is quite rare to meet one who is happy/friendly/ agreeable. Speak to one and a suspicious look comes over them, they seem annoyed to be approached.
> 
> Then there is the snobbishness. You are looked down on if you park your lovely old van next to a brand new one. It seems that the spirit of 'camping' has long gone.
> 
> ...


I generally disagree with your sentiments in the first two paragraphs.
Hence your last sentance. Wake up 747 and have a good look around.
I would always chat with you and may even open the cocktail cabinet :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I generally disagree with your sentiments in the first two paragraphs.


Me too. I've found a great many nice people with motorhomes in real life. Yes, there are the odd one or two who are not 'my sort of people', but overall, I would say that 99% (or more) of the MHF members I've met have been really nice people.

Gerald


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Then there is the snobbishness. You are looked down on if you park your lovely old van next to a brand new one. It seems that the spirit of 'camping' has long gone.
> (


So how come last time we met and I parked next to your Tag Axle German van in me battered Kontiki you insisted that I parked right down the other end of the Car Park next to a Skip and a rotting caravan? Something to do with not all parking together but I saw the sneering looks you gave me over your pink gin! :twisted:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

747 you need to get a child in your van, then see how they avoid you! 

I am guessing it is the same for those with large or on the dangerous dog list. 

There are so many ways for people to communicate these days that word of mouth is old fashioned. Have some cards printed with your mobile or email address I am sure they will contact you then.   

Mandy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have found, that face to face, the vast majority of M/H ers are decent friendly people people, some may want to keep to themselves and nothing wrong with that. Some even talk for all of the UK :lol: ,it's just their way.
Forums seem to be the problem, with one up man ship and cliques  and the sentiment of posts not coming over how they were meant. 
But, just because another M/H er or member does things differently to you, does NOT make them wrong and does NOT make you right.
We all do it our own way, but just because we have the same hobby, will not necessarily make us best of friends  
Then we have waving :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

mandyandandy said:


> 747 you need to get a child in your van, then see how they avoid you!
> 
> I am guessing it is the same for those with large or on the dangerous dog list.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because I have 5 dogs in my van (it was 6 until recently) that we are avoided. :? I must say however, all 5 are less trouble than one child. :lol:

As for that barryD, I objected to him selling clothes pegs and paper Roses from a table outside of his van, while his wife told fortunes inside it. I think my action was justifiable. 8O

It looks like my new tactic on this forum is working! Light the blue touch paper and retire. :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I joined here originally before we bought our first van to research and get advice - the welcome was great and many folk were really helpful ( Uncle Norm stands out in memory)

Now I enjoy the trivia and banter and especially the chance to engage in occasional serious debate with a range of folk from different backgrounds who contribute perspectives way outside my own experience or knowledge.
I don't think that happens on fb etc.
There is maybe a thin line between trolling and what we used to call 'devil's advocate' but you do not have the same opportunities in a private group of selected friends.
That was the original appeal of forums back in the old days (1990's !!) and imho the principle still holds today.
We all have to accept the occasional c**p thatcreeps in along with the poor spelling, bad grammar and prejudice but that is what makes forums (fora ?) unique.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 is right. Everytime I pull on an Aire, get me lager out, chairs and guitar and start singing everybody leaves. New arrivals pull in, have a look and turn around! How anti social is that? I mean free entertainment. Whats wrong with these people?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> 747 is right. Everytime I pull on an Aire, get me lager out, chairs and guitar and start singing everybody leaves. New arrivals pull in, have a look and turn around! How anti social is that? I mean free entertainment. Whats wrong with these people?


Not sure what my problem is, when we pull in next to someone strumming and singing, looking forward to a nice evening, THEY pack up and move away.
Is it because I drink bitter?

Sue


----------

